# diff lock on brute force



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

Can someone explain to me how the diff lock works on the Brute. I understand that when you pull the diff lock handle on the handlebars that this inturn moves a lever inside the front diff and this in turn moves a plate that when it turns it has 5 ball bearings that forces the plate into a stack of clutch plates that then pushes the cluch plate basket to engage the other front tire to spin. My question is what causes everything to disengage? I believe the basket is not full disengaging and this is causing my clicking in the frontend.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Now that's a good question. I believe there are no springs or warp plates of any kind that forces them apart when you let go. I think its just a matter of having or not having pressure excerted on the pack. This is why the correct adjustment is so important and why they have to be adjusted as the plates wear down. If I reacll. the only return spring I see is the one on the arm.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just a clutch pack inside. Its a pack of clutches like in a motorcycle but these are riveted together so its all one assembly. Its a slipper clutch. The harder you pull on the lever the more power is transfered to lock yer wheels together. Pretty cool system. Kawi has perfected the "the lil' yellow lever" system! Grab and go!


----------



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

I think this has been the trouble with my front diff all along. I believe the previous owner pulled the diff lock when going to fast and sheard one of the teeth off of the clutch basket, this broken tooth fell behind the clutch basket and would not let it fully dissengage. As result I had a loud clicking in the front diff as the teeth of the clutch plate sliped over the notches in the front axle.
This is what the first clutch basket looked like.









Does anyone know a simple way to adjust this?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

dayle said:


> I think this has been the trouble with my front diff all along. I believe the previous owner pulled the diff lock when going to fast and sheard one of the teeth off of the clutch basket, this broken tooth fell behind the clutch basket and would not let it fully dissengage. As result I had a loud clicking in the front diff as the teeth of the clutch plate sliped over the notches in the front axle.
> This is what the first clutch basket looked like.
> 
> Does anyone know a simple way to adjust this?


You should be stopped when you pull that lever.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

The cable adjustment is up on yer handle bars. Just pull the protective rubber cover and you will see the adjustment. You might have to pull the colored handle bar shroud by yer gauges off to get to it better. Just lengthen yer cable to tighten it. You dont have to be stopped to pull the lever. Just make sure yer goin in a straight line when you do :rockn:


----------

